
Is Google Plus shutting down the prelude to something bigger? - mistytoe
https://blog.onyxbits.de/is-google-plus-shutting-down-the-prelude-to-something-bigger-757/
======
beanofsoy
Total shame. The idea of "circles" was really innovative. Hope, Facebook will
implement it.

